# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Strelizia Ave del Paraiso

## Luis xv

Vendo plantines de Strelizia o Ave del Paraiso. Contactar al correo: rozaslag44@hotmail.com. Sr. Luis.Temas similares: SE VENDE FUNDO AGRICOLA DE 12 HAS IRRIGACION EL PARAISO-HUACHO Vendo terreno agricola de 7.0 has en la irirgacion el paraiso-huacho inversión agraria en la zona de el paraiso, Huacho Cultivo de Piña de Frutos del Paraíso - Satipo Se vende terreno agricola de 2.5 has en la irrigacion el paraiso-huacho

----------

